# I don't like Queen.



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow this is fascinating to me, I was going to come here and say "this has nothing to do with cognitive functions" but I've always been puzzled by people who prefer simplistic rather than complex music. 

Maybe it does have to do with rejection of an inferior function, but it may have to do with lack of musical intelligence. Not lack of intelligence, lack of musical intelligence.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

pandamiga said:


> I focus more on the general feel of the song; its inspirations... then I move onto a mental image (usually pretty vague) and then, if I think that I must, I'll pay attention to the lyrics to see if they fit in with my idea of the song.
> 
> ...I guess this supports the idea that listening to music might not be related to type.


I'd say you're probably an N.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Wow this is fascinating to me, I was going to come here and say "this has nothing to do with cognitive functions" but I've always been puzzled by people who prefer simplistic rather than complex music.
> 
> Maybe it does have to do with rejection of an inferior function, but it may have to do with lack of musical intelligence. Not lack of intelligence, lack of musical intelligence.


Yeah, I always knew that liking music had nothing to do with functions, but still... how we come to terms with it MIGHT (maybe just a little) be different. 

...Maybe if we think about it this way: We know anyone can play and enjoy any sport, but does everyone learn how to play a sport and enjoy it in the same "mental" way? I mean... I notice a difference between tennis players learning/playing styles and attitudes. But if mental functions have nothing to do with learning things such as sports, then maybe there is no point to this thread. I could be wrong, but it should be analyzed to decide if it is wrong.

Edit:: It's more complicated than that, so the sports example I tried to use probably won't work... *nevermind* -_-"


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I'd say you're probably an N.



...Yeah.... I figured so. *thinkingface*


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

pandamiga said:


> Yeah, I always knew that liking music had nothing to do with functions, but still... how we come to terms with it MIGHT (maybe just a little) be different.
> 
> ...Maybe if we think about it this way: We know anyone can play and enjoy any sport, but does everyone learn how to play a sport and enjoy it in the same "mental" way? I mean... I notice a difference between tennis players learning/playing styles and attitudes. But if mental functions have nothing to do with learning things such as sports, then maybe there is no point to this thread. I could be wrong, but it should be analyzed to decide if it is wrong.
> 
> Edit:: It's more complicated than that, so the sports example I tried to use probably won't work... *nevermind* -_-"


I agree that any type can enjoy music even if they don't have a "good ear" for melody or musical complexity, just as any type could enjoy watching a baseball game even if they aren't good at playing baseball themselves. Furthermore, what makes a person choose baseball instead of golf, and how the sport is approached could be functionally related.


----------



## bolter1 (May 21, 2012)

This does not have anything to do with cognitive functions. If it does however, then either I'm not an INTJ (though I've done a lot of research into functions and I'm definitely an INTJ) or you're not an Se-inferior.  I love Queen; they're my absolute favourite band. It's partly because of the intricate nature of their music that I love them!


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I know I am wrong. Thanks though.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

@Karen I love _Cold December_. It's a great example of depressing lyrics with very uplifting (major chords) music that I seem to gravitate towards in general. Maybe I need to have something beautiful to transition me to think about more negative emotions that I'm uncomfortable with overall. Just an aside.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

saffron said:


> @Karen I love _Cold December_. It's a great example of depressing lyrics with very uplifting (major chords) music that I seem to gravitate towards in general. Maybe I need to have something beautiful to transition me to think about more negative emotions that I'm uncomfortable with overall. Just an aside.


I wondered if anyone had heard it! The more I listen to the song, the more I appreciate the complexity. I emailed Matt Costa a few years ago and someone answered and said the video was filmed in Ely, Nevada.

I love the depth of emotions music brings...sadness, melancholy, the feeling of romantic love, pure happiness, hope...and I can experience those emotions, especially the sadder ones, without having to live in them, along the same lines as people watch scary movies to experience the depth of emotion while still being outside the experience and able to leave it behind.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Karen said:


> I wondered if anyone had heard it! The more I listen to the song, the more I appreciate the complexity. I emailed Matt Costa a few years ago and someone answered and said the video was filmed in Ely, Nevada.
> 
> I love the depth of emotions music brings...sadness, melancholy, the feeling of romantic love, pure happiness, hope...and I can experience those emotions, especially the sadder ones, without having to live in them, along the same lines as people watch scary movies to experience the depth of emotion while still being outside the experience and able to leave it behind.


I love "Lilacs" as well. I just like his music in general. It's very Fi in my mind. But that doesn't necessarily mean you have to be frequent Fi user to enjoy it.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

saffron said:


> I love "Lilacs" as well. I just like his music in general. It's very Fi in my mind. But that doesn't necessarily mean you have to be frequent Fi user to enjoy it.


I haven't heard "Lilacs" but will check it out. I've heard some of his other songs and agree about Fi.

I've been reading this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/111230-summary-jungs-type-descriptions.html

The descriptions of functions do seem to align with Jung. This is a quote from the first post: "Introverted feeling strives for an inner intensity that is unrelated to any external object." That's me, in an emotional and spiritual sense, part of my search for experiences. I also frequently stand back from the object and base my decisions on logic, so I'm not positive about my MBTI type.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Karen said:


> I haven't heard "Lilacs" but will check it out. I've heard some of his other songs and agree about Fi.
> 
> I've been reading this thread:
> 
> ...


I do too. Most people that know me in real life would probably classify me more in the "logical" decision maker category. But they would also depict me as having a strong sense of values in a personal way that guides my decisions. It's kind of obvious. There are many things that I won't do even though I can. I generally don't judge people who do it, unless they are especially nasty or manipulative, but many things aren't for me because of the Ne need for constant challenge or stimulation, and the Fi need for some meaningful contribution and alignment with my sense decency. But I'm very logical. That's not what gets in my way.

eta: It actually does get in my way in that I'm not interested in math and science and the job market in those realms is far more rosey.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

You're lucky you've been able to figure it out clearly enough to know your type. Four people in real life think I'm Ti, one thinks Fi. I jump to analyze everything as my first response to people, yet I have a strong spiritual side that demands an understanding and use of values. To complicate things, my Enneagram tritype is 741 with a fairly strong 4 which pushes me to engage more deeply rather than stand back. And my sx instinctual subtype demands connection and passion for subjects/people that interest me. So...confusing!


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Karen said:


> You're lucky you've been able to figure it out clearly enough to know your type. Four people in real life think I'm Ti, one thinks Fi. I jump to analyze everything as my first response to people, yet I have a strong spiritual side that demands an understanding and use of values. To complicate things, my Enneagram tritype is 741 with a fairly strong 4 which pushes me to engage more deeply rather than stand back. And my sx instinctual subtype demands connection and passion for subjects/people that interest me. So...confusing!



Hmm, I don't know. I've always tested (with one exception) as ENFP, but that's with a close divide on both E and I and T and F, pretty much 50/50. I see myself in the descriptions of ENFP, ENTP INTP, INFP I'm typical in many ways and atypical in many ways, just like everyone else.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I took an official MBTI test many years ago and scored:

N = 13
S = 6 

T = 17
F = 5

But the test didn't necessarily ask the right questions to get at my type, and I see myself in some ways in all ExxP's, so I go with EntP with an option to change as I learn more.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

The only Queen song I like (out of my Greatest Hits album) is The Show Must Go On. I pretty much hate their more popular hits, such as We Will Rock You and We Are The Champions. I hate these songs with a passion. I can just about enjoy Bohemian Rhapsody. But their more pop, more repetitive songs, I can't stand.

No... I don't like Jazz either...


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I love Queen and Jazz. I love all kinds of music though. I both analyze and feel songs.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTP who fails to see the magic with Queen here *raises hand* Structurally, they are genius, but in terms of melody and song style, it's just way too dramatic for my liking. I do like jazz a lot though, but it highly depends on the type of jazz. I also tend to dis very popular artists in general. I don't get the point of say, Johnny Cash or Beatles either.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

*confused*

I know I started this thread, but I think I really messed up with the title and other things. You don't have to say what music you like and don't like. I didn't mean for that... I wanted to use that as a jumping board for inferior functions in a way that isn't related to music. I just rambled on about Queen because I was sure I understood you people... talking about crap like that interests you, but I thought you'd go in more depth than that. Besides, there was already a forum music and functions COMBINED. I just want skip the Queen crap, think about the function part and then go from there.

*sigh* ...but if you'd rather talk about music then .....meh..... what do I care? I like music.

I agree with LeaT for the most part. Anyway, a lot of music, to me, has almost no point in itself. That we all know. Yes, I understand the music is catchy and humans naturally respond to rhythms (even has babies we have a good sense of beat), and after that point we interpret those rhythms in different ways so we can respond to our environment appropriately. And in order to respond to our environment accordingly, we need different sounds. I understand that this has biological/anthropological roots, but then we also go further than that. I don't listen to music to know which male is more sexually mature. In fact, I can go as far as to say that there is no reason why I listen to music because I can create my own meaning from it ...it's that along with the fact that it simply sounds good. So yes, I know that this is very specific to humans because we are supposedly more aware. Still, I wonder what this means for our evolution.

Let me put it this way. There really shouldn't be any difference between Kpop and American pop (yes, I know they do sound different), but why should they? I think they both have the same effect on me. But if I analyze it more and think about it more Kpop is definitely different from Western pop (imo), and the meaning is completely hidden and almost unrelated to their sounds. So why is that? I think I know the answer, but I'll still pose the question. I don't really want you to post your answers (but do what you like with the question ....just don't bash me with the stupid and obvious -_-").


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

@pandamiga In that case, I definitely don't like music that reminds me of Se or large body movements, like those "thud thud thud" beats. Oh my god. Get out of here. Get sound-proof walls or shut up.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Persephone said:


> @_pandamiga_ In that case, I definitely don't like music that reminds me of Se or large body movements, like those "thud thud thud" beats. Oh my god. Get out of here. Get sound-proof walls or shut up.


Ok. So, I think your point is that those "thud thud thud" beats do not necessarily mean that it's an Se sound in and of itself, but that it makes you feel like you're using Se when you listen to it. I am I correct?


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

pandamiga said:


> Ok. So, I think your point is that those "thud thud thud" beats do not necessarily mean that it's an Se sound in and of itself, but that it makes you feel like you're using Se when you listen to it. I am I correct?


I don't know that sounds can be Se in and of itself, but yes, the thuds remind me of club dancing. It's primal, and some say, even somewhat sexual, which is why teenagers love that kind of sound.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Persephone said:


> I don't know that sounds can be Se in and of itself, but yes, the thuds remind me of club dancing. It's primal, and some say, even somewhat sexual, which is why teenagers love that kind of sound.


Interesting, that is sort of how I feel (even though I am not sure I have Se as inferior). I do avoid clubs and drunken social outings because of that reason. The music doesn't bother me, but still, I don't like being around things that remind me of humans in its most "primal" state. I do try to be more open minded about people who like to "show skin" and... crap like that. So in order to not judge the people around me I try to see if there is a spiritual side to the typical teenage behavior. I've always been more interested in things that take us past our current human state because I see it as despicable. 

Also, I wouldn't go as far as to say that all Se inferiors do not like to dance. Whenever I watch dance shows on television, I see it more as a representation that we are supposed to be more than humans. I mean, if you look at Chris Brown. He can dance very well. At first I was kind of scared of it because it does feel animalistic, but then I realize that he has control, conscious control over himself. I'd venture to say that humans are not naturally "perfect" --> his dancing is "pefect" (or at least good) --> like a robot --> He's a robot trapped in human form. Humans, being the animals that we are, really do lack control if you want to think about it that way.

So what are we trying to say about Se inferior? I think it's definitely an unconscious thought process, not something one just "does". 

If I did have inferior Se, then that would explain why I feel paranoid when I am walking around with my cellphone thinking that I might drop it in a pothole or why I cling tightly to glass objects that I am afraid I might break. ...but that's only if I actually have Se inferior.


----------

